# Du lịch trong nước > Nhà hàng >  Nhà Hàng Hồng Kông Từ Sơn Bắc Ninh- Đền Đô, Phật Tích???????

## juiwiunor

*Nhà Hàng Hồng Kông
Phố Mới- Đình Bảng-Từ Sơn-BN*
QL 1A -Từ Sơn- Bắc Ninh
( Tòa nhà 17 tầng, Đối diện ngân hàng AGRIBANK Từ Sơn. Cách Đền Đô   khoảng 1km- Thuận tiện cho Du lịch Đền Đô, Chùa Phật tích Và Chùa  Tiêu....)
Bạn cần tiếp khách hàng? Cần một bữa tiệp cho đại gia đình? Một bữa tiệp  liên hoan cho cơ quan và tổ chức của mình? Hãy đến với chúng tôi.
Một bữa ăn cho tour du lịch của bạn. cần đặt trước...
Chỉ với khoảng 1 triệu đồng bạn sẽ có một bữa tiệp sang trọng cho khoảng 10 người tại nhà Hàng Hồng Kông của chúng tôi!!!
Bạn sẽ có được gì???
Chi phí bình dân tại một nhà hàng sang trọng.
Không gian rộng và đẹp, cùng với bể bơi mặt tiền tạo nên sự sang trọng. Có thể tiếp đến 300 khách.
Các món ăn cổ truyền , Âu, Á, Đồ hải sản ....
Tivi 70 inchs, với hệ thống âm thanh bạn có thể trải nhiệm và hát karaoke miễn phí ngay sau bữa ăn.

Được tư vấn, lựa chọn và sắp xếp món ăn phù hợp với số người và tài chính của Bạn.
Hơn nữa Nếu Bạn Thường xuyên tiếp phải tiếp khách. Bạn có thể đăng ký  chương trình khách hàng vip để được hưởng ưu đãi giảm giá 5% cho hóa đơn  của bạn.

Hơn nữa Nằm trong khu trung tâm thương mại. Bạn  còn có thể trải nghiệm Hệ Thống Xông Hơi massage. Giúp bạn thư giãn và  giải tỏa mệt mỏi khi vừa qua một chuyến đi dài.
Hãy đến và cảm nhận.!!!
Liên hệ với tôi để đặt chỗ và hưởng nhiều ưu đã hơn!!!

Yahoo:
sale_hongkong
Mail:
sale.nhahanghongkong@gmail.com
Phone:
Mr Sơn. 0979104681

----------


## juiwiunor

*LỄ HỘI KINH BẮC*
*!!!!!!!!*


*
Vớ**i* *khô**ng khí mùa lễ hội tết tại vùng đất Kinh Bắc. Cùng với các danh lam thắng cảnh* *: Phật Tích,, Đền Đô, Chùa Bút Tháp, Chùa Dâu, Chùa Tiêu. Hội Lim, hội Phù Đổng, Hội Đền bà Chúa Kho....
Đến với nhà hàng Chúng Tôi bạn sẽ có một không gian nghỉ ngơi ăn uống sang trọng, đem lại không khí thoải mái và dễ chịu.
Chi phí bình dân tại một nhà hàng sang trọng.
Không gian rộng và đẹp, cùng với bể bơi mặt tiền tạo nên sự sang trọng. Có thể tiếp đến 300 khách.
Các món ăn cổ truyền , Âu, Á, Đồ hải sản .... Các món đặc sản đặc biệt với chi phí chỉ khoảng 1Triệu 500k cho 12 người .
Cùng vơí màn hình 70 inchs, hệ thống âm thanh bạn có thể trải nhiệm và hát karaoke miễn phí  ngay sau bữa ăn.
Cùng với hệ thống sân khấu có thể tổ chức nhiều chương trình cho cuộc vui của bạn
Được tư vấn, lựa chọn và sắp xếp món ăn phù hợp với số người và tài chính của Bạn.
Hãy đến và cảm nhận.!!!
Liên hệ với chúng tôi để đặt chỗ !!!


Nhà Hàng Hồng Kông
Phố Mới- Đình Bảng-Từ Sơn-BN
( Nằm trên đường QL 1A -
Tòa nhà 17 tầng, Đối diện ngân hàng AGRIBANK Từ Sơn và Bưu điện Từ Sơn. Cách Đền Đô khoảng 1km)







*

----------


## hoaban

Thật không thế, sao mà rẻ thế nhỉ

----------


## juiwiunor

Do chất lượng phục vụ cũng như đội ngũ đầu bếp đi xuống. Mặc dù đã mong chủ đầu tư cải thiện. Nhưng không khả quan.Cho nên hiện tại mình  chất lượng phục vụ không được tốt. Các bạn muốn ăn tại nhà hàng vui lòng ko liên hệ. Nếu các bạn cần địa điểm mình sẽ giới thiệu địa điểm khác. cảm ơn các bạn ủng hộ thời gian qua.

----------


## hangnt

> Do chất lượng phục vụ cũng như đội ngũ đầu bếp đi xuống. Mặc dù đã mong chủ đầu tư cải thiện. Nhưng không khả quan.Cho nên hiện tại mình  chất lượng phục vụ không được tốt. Các bạn muốn ăn tại nhà hàng vui lòng ko liên hệ. Nếu các bạn cần địa điểm mình sẽ giới thiệu địa điểm khác. cảm ơn các bạn ủng hộ thời gian qua.


Tiếc quá vậy là ko có cơ hội thưởng thức mà lần đầu tiên thấy người ở bên nhà hàng tự nhận là phục vụ ko tốt hơ hơ

----------

